# Best. Episode. Ever.



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I know there's a number of fans of _The Simpsons _on here...just wondering what some of your favorite episodes/quotes are?

Of course the all-time classic: "I bent my wookie," Ralph Wiggum.

One of my favorite episodes is "Homer to the Max" where Homer changes his name to "Max Power" after a stupid character on the TV show "Police Cops" is named "Homer Simpson."

Also the one where Selma marries Troy McClure with the Planet of the Apes musical at the end. "Dr. Zeius, Dr. Zeius...ohhh Dr. Zeius" (to the tune of "Amadeus.")


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

It was an episode where Homer was forced to stop drinking and he had a quote in there that went something like...

"I'd kill everyone in this room for one drop of sweet delicious beer." :beer:


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

Episode where Lisa snuck off to the city to go to a museum event. Homer came and got her and told her

"Stupid risks are what makes life worth living"

The rock n roll fantasy camp was also a great one that comes to mind

by far my favorite show ever.


----------



## rudabaux (Dec 3, 2004)

There are several Simpsons that come to mind. One of my favorite is when Marge tries to keep Homer from going to the chili cookoff because he gets so drunk. He promises not to drink if they can go. He eats Chief Wiggum's habenaro chili and drinks wax and starts spacing out. Then he sees the space coyote.

The one where they befriend the gay guy is classic too when Bart starts wearing Hawaiian shirts. Homer says "the only people that wear those shirts are big fat party animals and gay guys, and bart's not a big fat party animal"


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Favorite Quote: Ralph Wiggim

"The doctor told me that I wouldnt get as many nose bleeds if I just kept my finger out of there"


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Two words: Monorail.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Come boys, nobody's mentioned "The Shinning" Episode???



> Now if your dad goes gaga you just use that "shin" of yours and Willie will come a runnin. But don't be reading my mind between 4 and 5, that's Willies time





> No beer and TV make Homer something something.


Don't get started on Simpson's edisodes.....I'll never get back to work. :lol:


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

I also liked the chili cook off one. When Homer goes hallucinating sees the talking fox and all the crazy things, after he comes out of it. He is walking around and says something to the effect of,

Homer:
"...and that talking fox was probably just that talking dog"

Dog:
"Hiya Homer!"

Homer: 
"Wait a minute, dogs can't talk!"

Dog:
"Bark bark"

Homer:
"Damn straight"

I love that! :beer:


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

I remember Homer saying a profound line, something to the effect:

"BEER.. The cause AND solution to all of mankinds problems"


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

it was an eppisode were bart had to start taking ADD pills for school....it was pretty funny


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

A classic Homer from the episode mentioned above where he quit drinking for a month and on the last day told Marge...."Send the kids to grandpa's I'm coming home LOADED!!!!"

priceless


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

MONORAIL!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Can anyone tell me who did the voice for the space coyote? 

"Is there a chance the tracks may bend?"
"Not on your life, my Hindu friend."
"The ring came off my pudding can."
"Use my pen-knife my good man"

"Monoraaaaaail....Monoraaaaaaail....MONORAAAAAIL!!!!"
Homer: Monooo....D'OH!


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

When he gets his arms stuck in the pop machine.
'Help Snack related mishape'
'Homer im sorry but i'll have to cut your arms off. 'They'll grow back right'


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

"Tastes like burning"

-Ralph Wiggum


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

The episode they are trying out for the radioactive man movie to be fallout boy.

The lunch lady brings ralph into the room

Ralph: " whats for lunch tommorow lunch lady"

Lunch Lady: "NEXT"

Ralph: " Chicken Necks?"


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

Anyone know what Carl and lenny's last names are?


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

Young'in said:


> Anyone know what Carl and lenny's last names are?


Carl Carlson...but I'm not sure about Lenny :wink:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

My favorite is where Homer gains all the weight so he can work at home. Bart is so proud of Homer for gaining the weight he has the dream sequence of being the fatest man ever.

My favorite line of that episode is when Homer goes into the fat man store and they are showing him all of the fat man clothes and he says, "I don't want to look like a weirdo give me the mumu."


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

"Dad...you promised mom you wouldn't wear your dress outside"

Isn't Lenny's last name Leonard?

Carl Carlson and Lenny Leonard...I think.

"Here's my sandbox...I'm not allowed to go in the deep end. And that's where I saw the leprechaun...he tells me to burn things." --Ralph


----------



## BurnZ (Mar 23, 2006)

By far the best Simpsons Episode ever is when homer gets attacked by crows. and is proscribed medicinal Marijuana to ease his pain. Then when he's high he finds every joke that burns tells funny and gets promoted. Every single line is hilarious. But they hardly ever play it on tv. i think i've only seen it 2 times on tv. You have to download it. Its season 13 Episode 16 it titled weekend at burnsies. You'll be lauphing your *** off non stop for a half hour

:beer:

"I could walk up to the president and blow smoke in his stupid monkey face and he would just have sit there groovin on it"

later he asks flanders
"could jesus microwave a burrito so hot that he himself could not eat it"

marge says
"Homer I'm starting to worry there half eaten cupcakes every where, we're out of paperclip and the curtains smell like dube"
homer
"Well I got news for you... I just got promoted and its all and its cause of yes i cannabis." Then he walks away ..."Wow, we have kitchen"


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

njsimonson said:


> Isn't Lenny's last name Leonard?
> 
> Carl Carlson and Lenny Leonard...I think.


Yep, I think that's right


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The "flaming homer".

"It passed the first test, I didnt go blind".


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

Marge: Homer, your drunk!

Homer: you're right Marge, you're always Marge

carlson and leonard are correct.

My cats breath smells like catfood


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

This thread has made my day. I have three episodes I think, the one were Homer smokes weed, the one where he becomes chief of police and the one where they go to Brazil.

Homer wearing the speedo
"I don't know where they're going but I hope its someplace good"


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

When they start a farm and the tabacco and tomatoes crossbreed into tomacco.

Ralph: Tastes like grandma


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Tomacco! Awesome. That's a keeper.

Two characters that should have never been cut short...Lionel Hutz, Attorney at Law:

"The state bar forbids me from telling you that you will get a big cash settlement...but you will be getting a BIG CASH SETTLEMENT"

And Troy McClure:

"Hi, I'm Troy McClure, you might remember me from such drivers eduction films as 'Alice Through the Windshield Glass' and 'The Decapitation of Larry Leadfoot' "

RIP Phil Hartman.

Burns: (To Homer, who is coming to get Bart back in "Burns' Heir" episode) GET OFF MY PROPERTY!

Homer: Or what? You'll release the dogs? Or the BEES? Or the dogs with bees in their mouth so that when they bark they shoot bees at you!?!


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

Ralph Wiggum (To a wolf): Will you be my mommy? You smell like dead bunnies... :jammin:

(sung to the Flintstones song): Simpson! Homer Simpson! He's the greatest guy in history. From the, Town of Springfield! He's about to hit a chestnut tree! hits tree


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

1. When Bart and Homer become bootleggers!
2. Marge gets her breasts enhanced
3. The ribwich sandwich.

There are so many episodes. I just can't remember many lines.


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

Chuck Smith said:


> 1. When Bart and Homer become bootleggers!
> 2. Marge gets her breasts enhanced
> 3. The ribwich sandwich.
> 
> There are so many episodes. I just can't remember many lines.


Here's a great site for quotes

http://www.thesimpsonsquotes.com/characters/homer-simpson-quotes-3.html


----------



## BurnZ (Mar 23, 2006)

Here's one of the best Homer Quotes.

I can't take his money. I can't print my own money. You want me to work for money. Why don't I just lay down and die!


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

"No TV and no beer make homer go something something"

"Go Crazy?"

"Don't mind if I do!!"


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

*HELP ME JEBUS*


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

My fav is when the kids are "racing" fruit in the bus. Ralph says" go banana"


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

"Yarrr... that's going to replace the whale in me nightmare!" The Sea Captain.

From the episode where Homer becomes a food critic, and he's at the food festival and somebody makes the comment that even though his pants get snug when he eats so much that he doesn't switch to sweat pants because "the crotch wears out too fast"

As for a fav. episode: the "Tomacco" one is good, as it the one where they go to NYC.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

lionel huts brings back one of the classics for me.

LH: I rest my case
Judge: you rest your case?
LH: case closed
J: case closed?
LH: oooohhhhh.... right........ that's why youre the judge and I'm the laaawww talking guy


----------

